# "What are the ten golden rules"



## Jules verne (Aug 14, 2009)

What are the five golden rules-:

When looking for a good Building Surveyor in Cyprus
1,
2,
3,
4,
5,

When looking for a good Property Lawyer in Cyprus
1,
2,
3,
4,
5,

I know these two questions may sound very obvious to some members but i
would really like to get opinions Positive & negative.

Thanks to everyone

J.V. :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Jules verne said:


> What are the five golden rules-:
> 
> When looking for a good Building Surveyor in Cyprus
> 1,
> ...


I can't say a top 5 or top 10 but these apply to both in my opinion:
1. Find someone with experience
2. Someone you can easily communicate with.
3. Make sure you feel comfortable with the person as you need to trust and work closely with them. 
4. Do your research, interview several if needed. 
5. Ask friends for recommendations.
6. Make sure what is being said makes sense and you feel right with advice given. 

With builders and lawyers you will find good and bad reviews as there are always complaints and issues as they deal with sensitive and difficult issues regarding a persons future so take your time and make sure you feel comfortable. There are many to choose from in Cyprus so look around. If you are in the Paphos area I have some recommendations as I'm sure Veronica will also.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I can't say a top 5 or top 10 but these apply to both in my opinion:
> 1. Find someone with experience
> 2. Someone you can easily communicate with.
> 3. Make sure you feel comfortable with the person as you need to trust and work closely with them.
> ...



I can certainly make some recommendations both for which builders or lawyers are reputable and trustworthy and also which ones to avoid like the plague.
I am sure you can also name some to avoid Cleo. But of course as we cannot name and shame that would have to be done via pm.
Of course no one knows all of the good ones or all of the bad ones so we can only go by our experiences.


----------

